

Pretty Date Input - ashishb4u
http://simonwillison.net/code/js/date-parser/

======
coreymaass
The link to your blog on that page 404s.

But the idea is good. More and more apps are taking advantage of the string-
to-date functions (PHP's strtotime and the like) and I think it's great. I'm
now able to let my customers enter in just about anything.

------
mooism2
The blog post he refers to ---
<http://simonwillison.net/2003/Oct/6/betterDateInput/>

------
byoung2
I would be cool if it worked with strings like "3 days ago" or "5 business
days from now"

